# Unit to rent for a day of detailing in Glasgow?



## dezzy

I have a driveway and garage but my garage isn't large enough to get around the car when detailing. Was therfore wondering if anyone knows if it's possible to rent a unit for a day or two in the Glasgow area for detailing? 

Ideally with water and drainage so I can do the full routine. 

Just for those times when I plan a full weekend of detailing then the rain ruins my plans. I don't mind washing the car in the rain on the driveway but it means I can't do anything else. 

Thanks 
D


----------



## dzzy

Looking for the exact same in the Glasgow area, interested to see if theres anything available!


----------



## NatB79

Daily unit rentals. Brilliant idea, if you find one in Glasgow please share. I imagine a few of us would be interested. 
Our fine Scottish weather can be problematic at times hahaha


----------



## dezzy

Not been able to find anything I'm afraid but will post back up if I do


----------



## Risdale

Did you have any luck mate?


----------



## dholdi

Gazebo would be much cheaper I suspect.


----------



## dezzy

Nothing I'm afraid. Found a few things about a place in Govan that doesn't appear to exist anymore. Was aimed at people who wanted a lift and tools to work on their car and looked like you could have used it for detailing too but think it has closed down. 

I do have a gazebo but it's not enough to cover the whole car, there's still a risk of rain getting in the sides and there's a big risk of it blowing into the car and damaging it. I do have side panels but just wouldn't risk it if there was any wind. Would use it for shade if hot and sunny though.


----------



## Gstraw

Hey,

I have a potential place. its the underground car park at a place of worship and im in talks with the management to see if I can get in to detail the car and how much it would be. 
if others would be interested then PM me. Their quietest times are Saturday so I was thinking of a Friday evening and sat full day thing. Sunday they are very busy so cars must be away by sunday morning.


----------



## padhinbed

If theres enough interest, we could perhaps look at hiring a full unit for a weekend and everyone can turn up and use for a contribution towards the cost of hiring it. I'm in Birmingham though so wouldn't help people further away but theres plenty of industrial units which are empty and I'm sure the owners would be up for making a few quid by opening them up for a couple of weekends. Anyone done anything like this before?


----------



## NatB79

Right guys in how many of you are there that would seriously use a unit that had water and power. Possibly some other tools etc for removing wheels etc. 
Not only how many of you would use it but how often would you use it, if it was available? Weekly, fortnightly, monthly? 
Also how much would you be willing to pay to have this sort of unit available to you.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

few things to think of guys if you plan on doing it on a regular basis , for sure someone will see what your doing next thing the council will be around , water drainage and all that , how big will the unit be , if more than a few of you are interested then wont be big enough to fit everyone in , maybe insurance , all sorts to think about .


----------



## Scomar44

*Unit to hire*

I have a unit in bellshill with a ramp and space to detail cars. I'm currently using it for rust proofing vehicles but i also use it for detailing cars. Would be interested in giving you guys much needed coverage in exchange for tips, techniques etc. PM me if interested.


----------

